#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  > Οδοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Οριζοντιογραφία δύο οδών σε ισόπεδο κόμβο

## Balance

Σύμφωνα με τους γερμανικούς κανονισμούς, η γωνία τομής των αξόνων των οδών του κόμβου πρέπει να κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 80g και 120g ή 72-108 μοίρες.Σε βιβλίο οδοποιίας έχω συναντήσει παράδειγμα οριζοντιογραφίας δευτερεύουσας οδού σε ισόπεδο κόμβο.Όταν θέλουμε και οι δύο οδοί να είναι ίδιας δυναμικής υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## Balance

Thank's το έχω δεί αυτό το site.Ευχαριστώ πολύ παντως Rigid!

----------


## Balance

Για το site είπα ότι το γνωρίζω ήδη, όχι ότι δεν είναι χρήσιμο.Χρειάζομαι χαρακτηριστικά όπως ελάχιστη ακτίνα καμπυλότητας για να κάνω οριζοντιογραφία και να συνδέσω δύο δρόμους με άξονες που σχηματίζουν λίγο μεγαλύτερη από ορθή γωνία μεταξύ τους. Επίσης το ψάχνω για να αρκεστώ σε ένα τόξο, ή να κάνω χάραξη τρίτοξης καμπύλης.Δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο φόρτο και ο κόμβος είναι μέσα στο οικισμό σε δίκτυο που δεν αναπτύσσονται ταχύτητες άνω των 40 km/h

edit: Κάποια στοιχεία μπορούν να ανακτηθούν και από εδώ:
http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=506

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε
τι αναζητάς
βιβλιογραφία,κανονισμούς,παραδείγματα
διευκρίνισε
και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## Balance

Γειά σου συνάδελφε ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗ. Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κόμβο όπου θα ενώνονται δύο άξονες επαρχιακών οδών, έξω από ένα οικισμό για μία προμελέτη. Έχω καταλήξει να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα κυκλικό τόξο και δύο συμμετρικά τόξα συναρμογής.Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ξανά με αυτό το θέμα και βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια κάποιοι προβληματισμοί.θα χαρώ να τους μοιραστούμε και όποιος έχει μια γνώση καλύτερη πάνω σε αυτά ακόμα καλύτερα.Απλά επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο και πρέπει να πάρω κάποιες αποφάσεις συγχωρέστε με, αν κάποιες φορές είμαι λίγο βιαστικός.Έχω στο νού μου μια ταχύτητα μελέτης περί τα 40 με 50 km/h και ψάχνω να συγκεντρώσω και τις υπόλοιπες παράμετρες.

Όταν άνοιγα το θέμα έψαχνα αλλά δε μπορούσα να βρώ το βιβλίο της σχολής, όπου υπάρχουν διάφορα στοιχεία σχετικά με ταχύτητα μελέτης και ακτίνας καμπυλότητας κ.α.

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

εξακολουθεί το ερώτημά μου
τι χρειάζεσαι????
με ποιό τρόπο θέλεις να βοηθήσουμε???
τι λογισμικό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις???

----------


## Balance

Από λογισμικό δεν έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου εκτός από Autocad.Δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο άλλο που θα μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε
μιά μικρή αναζητηση αρκεί για να διαπιστώσεις
ότι 3 τουλάχιστον λογισμικά ευρείας κυκλοφορίας στην Ελλάδα διαχειρίζονται μελέτες ισοπεδων κόμβων
οι σημειώσεις του Β.Ψαριανού είναι χρήσιμες και θα σε βοηθήσουν σημαντικά
σε προσωπικό μήνυμα σου ανέφερα και ένα επιπλέον βιβλίο
επέτρεψε μου να σου τονίσω ότι κάτω απο χρονική πίεση δεν μπορεί κανείς να αντιμετωπίσει ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ μελέτη κόμβου
απο εδώ μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε για βιβλία, κανονισμούς,σημειώσεις και λογισμικό
χωρίς να έχουμε σχέδια-τοπογραφικά υπόβαθρα,στοιχεία κυκλοφοριακών φόρτων,όρια απαλλοτριώσεων κλπ,δεν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε σημαντικά
τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

γιατί μου το ζήτησε με προσωπικό μήνυμα
είναι το βιβλίο του Ι .Κοφίτσα Στοιχεία μελέτης Οδού κα Διασταυρώσεων και για να προλάβω τα λογισμικά είναι
ΟΔΟΣ-8
Αναδελτα
Sierra-Prost
και βέβαια Civil-3D 2010
τα ξαναλέμε

----------

Balance

----------

